
Network Attached Embedded CPU Debugger - ChuckMcM
https://www.crowdsupply.com/sid-price/ctxlink
======
ChuckMcM
One of the things I do with my Black Magic Probe[1] is to connect it to a
Raspberry Pi on my workbench and have the RasPi export it as a network port
using nc(1). This means I don't have to run a USB cable from my desktop to my
workbench to run the debugger, I can connected with the gdb target extended-
remote debug:xxxx (where my RasPi's host name is 'debug'). This project cuts
out the Pi and puts the debugger right on the network, even easier.

I don't have any financial interest in this project but I am interested in
seeing it get into production if possible.

[1] [https://1bitsquared.com/products/black-magic-
probe](https://1bitsquared.com/products/black-magic-probe)

